# Dyson V11 Torque.....a specific question.



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

I know there was a good thread on vacuum cleaners but this is a specific question about the V11 Torque.
On the main head there is a red slider with +/-. 
There is no indication what its for.
I can see that it moves the plastic gizmo inside the head up/down......but I cannot see why.
Any ideas ?


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know there was a good thread on vacuum cleaners but this is a specific question about the V11 Torque.
> On the main head there is a red slider with +/-.
> There is no indication what its for.
> I can see that it moves the plastic gizmo inside the head up/down......but I cannot see why.
> Any ideas ?


what does the manual say?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> what does the manual say?


That is my point. There is no bl**dy manual. Nada, zilch, nothing. 550 quid and no instructions
Took us several hours to work out what some items were for. Eventually found they were seperate parts of the hanging/mounting thingy.
Spent hours googling.
Emailed Dyson......might get an answer next year if I am lucky.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know there was a good thread on vacuum cleaners but this is a specific question about the V11 Torque.
> On the main head there is a red slider with +/-.
> There is no indication what its for.
> I can see that it moves the plastic gizmo inside the head up/down......but I cannot see why.
> Any ideas ?



We've recently purchased a "Henry" great bit of kit. One of the tubes has a red plastic slider with +/- indicators. It operates to let air into the tube which affects the amount of suction available at the brush head. Perhaps the Dyson works similarly?

EDIT 
Didn't take in that the slider is in the head. Perhaps it's to switch between Carpet/ Hard floor?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We've recently purchased a "Henry" great bit of kit. One of the tubes has a red plastic slider with +/- indicators. It operates to let air into the tube which affects the amount of suction available at the brush head. Perhaps the Dyson works similarly?


Oh, will look at that. Thanks.
But the Torque is supposed to be "intelligent" as in it detects the surface and automatically adjusts.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is my point. There is no bl**dy manual. Nada, zilch, nothing. 550 quid and no instructions
> Took us several hours to work out what some items were for. Eventually found they were seperate parts of the hanging/mounting thingy.
> Spent hours googling.
> Emailed Dyson......might get an answer next year if I am lucky.




Yeh, but, think how many more farms he can buy with your money, whilst avoiding inheritance tax.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is my point. There is no bl**dy manual. Nada, zilch, nothing. 550 quid and no instructions
> Took us several hours to work out what some items were for. Eventually found they were seperate parts of the hanging/mounting thingy.
> Spent hours googling.
> Emailed Dyson......might get an answer next year if I am lucky.


2 seconds of googling found this...?
https://www.manualsearcher.com/dyson/v11-torque-drive-extra/manual


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh, will look at that. Thanks.
> But the Torque is supposed to be "intelligent" as in it detects the surface and automatically adjusts.


There's nothing intelligent about bits of flimsy plastic moving about.

You can't tell i'm a previous disgruntled Dyson user can you?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> There's nothing intelligent about bits of flimsy plastic moving about.
> 
> You can't tell i'm a previous disgruntled Dyson user can you?


As is my Bro.
We had 2......one at home and one in the static. No probs at all.
And TBH it all seems well made.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> 2 seconds of googling found this...?
> https://www.manualsearcher.com/dyson/v11-torque-drive-extra/manual


2 seconds
You have to realise that I am only a man
I will open that on my laptop tomorrow.
Thank you 
I think @Tenkaykev might be on the right lines.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 seconds
> You have to realise that I am only a man
> I will open that on my laptop tomorrow.
> Thank you
> I think @Tenkaykev might be on the right lines.


Yes, as I just googled Dyson v11 torque manual...simples


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Yes, as I just googled Dyson v11 torque manual...simples


Yeah but blokes never read instructions or manuals.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yeah but blokes never read instructions or manuals.


Or have any common sense


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Or have any common sense


I disagree.
I married a good woman 52 years ago. I must have had some sense


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I disagree.
> I married a good woman 52 years ago. I must have had some sense


She’s clearly the exception to the female rule however


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> She’s clearly the exception to the female rule however


She has a lot to put up with 
She told her cousin........"there is not a day when he doesn't make me laugh".
Now there are several ways to take that


----------

